# prefs.js for firefox



## Vallenhack (May 5, 2019)

This is my "higly privacy" prefs for Firefox. To install go to: /home/USER/.mozilla/firefox/hgpje09w.default/ and override existing prefs.js. Checksite: http://ipleak.com/full-report/

https://pastebin.com/WAjpu9Rk - save as prefs.js

 For be a Windows 7 or 8 add follow to /etc/sysctl.conf 


```
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=131072
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=8192
net.inet.ip.ttl=128
net.inet.ip.rfc6864=0
```

User Agent String is named: 
`general.useragent.override` at `about:config` ... 
List avaliable user agent's is here: https://developers.whatismybrowser.com/useragents/explore/

Canvas Blocker is need to install to: https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/canvasblocker/ enjoy.


----------



## k.jacker (May 6, 2019)

> // Mozilla User Preferences
> 
> 
> // DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.


Actually, one should rather create a user.js file in the same directory to add/overwrite settings.
Same format as the prefs.js.


----------



## fernandel (May 26, 2019)

Vallenhack said:


> This is my "higly privacy" prefs for Firefox. To install go to: /home/USER/.mozilla/firefox/hgpje09w.default/ and override existing prefs.js. Checksite: http://ipleak.com/full-report/
> 
> https://pastebin.com/WAjpu9Rk - save as prefs.js


What https://www.deviceinfo.me/ or https://amiunique.org/ find about your system? I have just some changes in "about:config" and some addons (uBlockOrigin, uMatrix, POOP, Canvas, CSS and HTTPZ) and works very good.


----------



## Vallenhack (Jun 9, 2019)

I needed Windows, for rooting phone, so at this moment I can't tell you, but from my memory when is set User Agent, and change platform to win32, then Youtube do not work  Base for "tune" i get from Chameleon ads-on.

I heck it soon


----------

